# More Tau - Ghostkeel



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From BoLS by way of Faeit:



> The Ghostkeel is an elite choice that comes with 2 stealth drones for each Ghostkeel. It’s a Jet Pack Monstrous Creature, and you can take 1-3. It has the normal Tau BS 3 with 4 wounds, but only a T5. However the 3+ save with +2 to it’s cover save outside of 12″ should make up for it.
> 
> The main gun- Fusion Collider is an 18″ S8 AP1 melta blast gun that can be exchanged for a Ion weapon that is more infantry based with a S7AP4 Assault 6 gun that can overcharge for additional strength and a large blast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds stupidly good for the points cost. To the point where it reads like the 'home rules' of a 13 year old.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Love it! I want one of those for my display. Nice to finally see something new and cool from GW rather than endless Stormcast and Khornates.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

the xv85 and xv86 are almost definatly going to be upgrades to the xv8


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I also noticed the tau battlesuit commander is not available anymore so one of those is probably a new commander variant


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds kinda like a stealth version of an XV8.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty cheesy abilities, but at the same time it isn't going to do a whole lot of damage in return. Crush in close combat, as per usual.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

That's only half the abilities. There's a second page with the stealth drones. Basically what those say is they give stealth to a unit that doesn't have stealth, shrouded to a unit that already does. Of course, this ALREADY offers ambiguity to new rules, because it suggests (since the Ghostkeel has stealth automatically) that other units without stealth can benefit from the drone somehow.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice model, very tough to kill via shooting but like venomlust said, seems pretty light weight guns wise compared with some of these other suits we are seeing. Looks wise I think that's my favourite out of the new breed of Tau super suit.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

And so it can be argued that a unit of multiples can utilize the "snap-shoot me, bro" rule multiple times. Oh boy!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Phrazer said:


> Nice model, very tough to kill via shooting but like venomlust said, seems pretty light weight guns wise compared with some of these other suits we are seeing.



I don't agree, honestly. If you think about it, the Ghostkeel probably has superior firepower. Now, obviously it doesn't have the Destroyer-Shotgun that the Stormsurge has, but I still find that the SS's firepower is underwhelming for its points. Its missiles are no more interesting than squads of fire warriors, and all of its other weapons are standard besides the main gun, and as a LoW, it SHOULD have an interesting main gun. But its range is strange, and the more I listen to people, the more I see theories that match my own, that the Stormsurge will become a fancy Basilisk.

The Ghostkeel, meanwhile, can be a major tank hunter, with access to 2 melta shots per model, hidden behind a 2++ cover save. Or, and this is what I'm more excited about, a really strong anti-horde unit by tacking on an Ion Raker. The Raker is basically letting you fire 6 half-range Missile Pods, with the option to upgrade to a single blast Seeker Missile (not quite. Honestly overcharge seems weak). That's a lot of firepower, especially in a squad of 3 (which you'd use in comparison to a single Stormsurge). Add on a burst cannon or even stick with the flamer, and the GK is a strong contender for thinning out any squads, forcing saves and such. 

It doesn't have the range of the Broadside, but it's got a bit more durability, and access to more support systems. The only thing it's lacking is a way of getting close to targets. As MCs you can't attach it to a Farsight bomb or even Shadowsun for infiltrate.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Xabre said:


>


Some info on the two new boys; (From the 40k wiki)



Battlesuits said:


> XV8-05 Enforcer Crisis Battlesuit – The XV8-05 Enforcer Crisis Battlesuit is a larger and sleeker variant of the standard XV8 Crisis Battlesuit that provides better protection and joint movement for the pilot. It is currently only available for use by Tau Commanders.
> 
> XV8-06 Coldstar Crisis Battlesuit – The XV8-06 Coldstar Crisis Battlesuit, or simply the XV86, is a rare mark of XV8 Crisis Battlesuit that carries many wholly unique support and weapon systems. Designed for operation in a void environment, each XV8-06 is fitted with integrated interface armour.


Also on the Ghostkeel;










£45 for one suit and two drones. Considering that I buy from third parties and pay around 20% less, that's £33 for the Ghostkeel. Not bad. Not great, but not bad.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

So excited, this really is pretty awesome. Can't wait to see what/if the coldstar looks like.


----------

